# A" creeper buddy"



## rat (Dec 8, 2014)

I work as a semi-truck mechanic. And there is nothing more fun then sliding under one of these trucks, to  pull the transmission & put a clutch in it. You grab the double handful of sockets, Pliers, Pry bars, Screwdrivers, & Impact. Lay every thing on the floor and in 10 mins. The one socket you need now has rolled off to parts unknown, The screwdrivers are  now wedged under your creeper, keeping you from moving. So you roll off the creeper to get your screwdrivers out, bang your head on a fuel tank, and go look for that socket. Well a few years ago , A friend of the foreman showed us his invention. It looked like a toolbox drawer with wheels on the bottom. Told us it's his"creeper buddy" . And he was trying to sell them. You can put all your tools in it and roll around with it  right beside you and never have those problems again. But his price was $175.00. It was a little to pricey for me, but a couple of months later while changing a auto transmission for a friend. I noticed the pan on it was a smaller version  of the creeper buddy. My friend says I can have the old trans ,cause it's junk. Well I take the pan off, straighten some tabs then weld 4 old creeper wheels to it . And now I have my own creeper buddy. Since then I've about 4 of them. A couple for Friends ,and now I have one for tools & 1 for parts.


----------



## Philco (Dec 8, 2014)

That's a neat idea. I know exactly what you're talking about when the sockets roll out into never land & you have to roll off the creeper to move the tools that have the wheels jammed up.


----------



## herbet999 (Dec 8, 2014)

I can relate.. but I'm having trouble picturing your creeper buddy. Is it free rolling on it's own or is it connected to your creeper?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 8, 2014)

How about a picture of it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Dec 8, 2014)

Somebody needs to make square or hex OD sockets. Then you could grip them with a wrench also.


----------



## rat (Dec 11, 2014)

for starters they roll on their own. Secondly I'm new to this posting stuff and could get the pictures to download. Which sucks for me cause I can program a trucks ecm with no problems. But then again it did take me a while to learn the right way to do it and stop making the truck think it was a toaster. Will try agin


----------



## herbet999 (Dec 12, 2014)

ok.. I'm getting the idea now. The only problem for me would be I would load up the creeper buddy and then forget to bring it along as I position myself under the vehicle. Maybe you could add GPS and motorized wheels and the creeper buddy would always stay within arm's reach of the creeper. Now that would be something.

Anyway.. good idea.. I may copy it. Thanks.


----------



## barlow l (Dec 12, 2014)

Neat idea! So simple yet very useful.


----------



## rat (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes I'm a firm follower of the "KISS" ways. {KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID} Lord knows I can over think things. I am trying to get pictures of the other one but my I-phone died and didn't even tell me it was sick.


----------

